# Support groups in Iowa?



## hiccup (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of any support groups in Iowa?


----------



## anxietygirl (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in Iowa too.. but I can't find any support groups either  What part of Iowa are you in? I have started thinking about posting on meetup.com or something to try to find some other people looking for a group, but it's not like it would be run by a professional or anything


----------

